# Sunday Mass



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know what time sunday service is on at the church in Benalmadena Pueblo?

Thankyou

xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There's a page which shows the times of mass all over Spain! I don't know how accurate it is, but here's the link. http://www.misas.org/buscar/?location=Benalm%C3%A1dena
Alternatively go during the week and see what it says in the entrance to the church


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ring the Priest.
Sadly, our village church has no Sunday Mass. Seems we are an ungodly lot round here.
It's at 7.00 pm Saturdays.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Ring the Priest.
> Sadly, our village church has no Sunday Mass. Seems we are an ungodly lot round here.
> It's at 7.00 pm Saturdays.


Strangely ours is also on a Saturday.

I'm certainly an ungodly lot but in spite of that I rather like the hypnotic singing or chanting that I can hear as I walk past the open door. It's one of the sounds I will always associate with Spain - together with the goat bells and er... unsilenced motos.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Strangely ours is also on a Saturday.
> 
> I'm certainly an ungodly lot but in spite of that I rather like the hypnotic singing or chanting that I can hear as I walk past the open door. It's one of the sounds I will always associate with Spain - together with the goat bells and er... unsilenced motos.


It's because congregations are so sparse that it's not worth the priest's time to say Mass in front of three old women and a couple of pre-communicants.
Our church back home was packed to overflowing for all three Sunday Masses. There was a pub directly opposite our church and most of the congregation went to worship there after the service. A lot of hynotic chanting and singing could be heard issuing forth from that door too....
Strange that religious observance is so slight in a traditionally Catholic country.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

adele303 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what time sunday service is on at the church in Benalmadena Pueblo?


Mass times and other details in Malaga Diocese website:
Diócesis de Málaga - Benalmádena
and
Diócesis de Málaga - Benalmádena Costa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's because congregations are so sparse that it's not worth the priest's time to say Mass in front of three old women and a couple of pre-communicants.
> Our church back home was packed to overflowing for all three Sunday Masses. There was a pub directly opposite our church and most of the congregation went to worship there after the service. A lot of hynotic chanting and singing could be heard issuing forth from that door too....
> Strange that religious observance is so slight in a traditionally Catholic country.



My chapel in the town of Novelda is not lacking in congregation in fact the mass is always busy and several are held a day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I live in a bustling town. I'm not religious at all, but when my MIL comes to town everything revolves around when she can go to mass - fair enough. OH and I often walk down with her and have a pint in the Irish pub opposite while she kindly prays for our souls.
She always told me about the huge numbers of people who attend mass here and I always told her it was the immigrants as there are a lot of South American and Romanian, Bulgarian etc immigrants here, but the last time she was here I was looking at the people who were coming out. I had to eat my words. A church absolutely full of mainly Spanish catholics.
Bilbao is another matter though. Whilst waiting for an aunt and uncle to come out of mass (we do a lot of hanging around at church doors. It's the only way to catch these octogenarians) the congregation was equipped to the eyeballs with walking sticks, walkers, wheelchairs etc and not enough of them to fill a pew.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our church in the UK was totally different. Of course there were the usual ultra-pious ancients who always occupied the front pews and whose antediluvian attitudes caused our progressive-minded priest to despair.
But the bulk of the congregation was youngish and was augmented by the immigrants from Portugal, Poland and other Eastern European countries.
It was also a fairly poor congregation and we had a couple of radical young priests including one who went to work with the poor in Peru and another who had worked as a 'street priest' working with the homeless in London. We had an active Peace and Justice Group.
There was a fairly radical group of Carmelite nuns in a convent not that far away...does anyone remember Sister Wendy, the hermit art critic? She lived in solitude in a caravan in the convent grounds when she wasn't pontificating about art on tv.


----------

